# Klipsch RF vs Synergy



## Sonnie

What's the main difference, other than price, between the RF series and the Synergy series?


----------



## MatrixDweller

There are a few differences other than the obvious styling. 

- The Synergy series uses aluminum dome tweeters where as the Reference series uses titanium diaphragm compression drivers. Titanium being considered better by some. 
- Synergy uses injection modeled graphite (IMG) polymer woofers where as the RF line uses Klipsch's patented Cerametallic technology. I think the Cerametallic is stiffer yet still fairly light weight.
- Synergy is slightly less efficient, but not by much.
- If you like the look of wood grain you won't find it in the synergy line. 
- The synergy line's floor standers are all front ported where as the RF line is rear ported. 
- The synergy bookshelves are rear ported and the RF bookshelves are front ported on the 61 and 81.
- The RF line digs a little deeper in the bass department but not by much.
- Personal listening experience, the RF line sounds a little crisper and more refined, although both do sound very good.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Zip... I appreciate your pointing those things out to me.

Now I just need to decide between the 52's or 62's in my small room.

Here's what I posted over at the Klipsch forum with very little response thus far:



> I'm thinking about taking the Klipsch plunge in my home theater room but not really sure which ones I need. At present I'm running a Denon 2807 Receiver with Boston Acoustics VR2 mains, VRC center and VRX surrounds. My room is 11.5' wide x 19.5' deep x 8' high... ~1800^3. Fully sealed and treated acoustically. I have a couple of SVSound PB12-Plus/2's and a DIY Dual 15" LLT. Needless to say... I'm overflowing with bass.
> 
> I'm considering either the RF RC RS 52 setup or the RF RC RS 62 setup. There doesn't appear to be a terribly large difference between the two other than the size of the woofers... 5.25" vs 6.5"... then there is a 4Hz variance in bass response, 1db variance in sensitivity and 1800Hz vs. 1900Hz crossover point.
> 
> With my small room, will the 52 setup be sufficient or is there reason to strongly consider the 62 setup?
> 
> Are there any other considerations I'm missing?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## alan monro

Sonnie said:


> Thanks Zip... I appreciate your pointing those things out to me.
> 
> Now I just need to decide between the 52's or 62's in my small room.
> 
> Here's what I posted over at the Klipsch forum with very little response thus far:


Sonnie dont hold your breath waiting for a reply from the Klipsch forum . I have posted a few questions about my RF speakers and have not had one reply . Maybee you will be lucky , I am glad that you are thinking about the brilliant rf series . I think you would be better ringing the sales dept at Klipsch . Kind regards . Alan


----------



## MatrixDweller

I guess it boils down to how loud you want your speakers to be able to go. The RF62 is a touch more sensitive than the RF52 and can handle 25% more power (The 62 line will go louder than the 52 at the same power). The tweeters are the same on both but are crossed over slightly different as you pointed out. 

I have RB81's and they sound considerably better than the RB61's in my opinion, even though their specs state the 61 goes a little deeper. 

The RC62 is a mile better than the RC52. It goes 10Hz deeper, is 2dB more sensitive and can handle 20% more power. 

You state your room is small. It's not really small, it's more of a medium size for a HT room. Mine will be about the same. I thought that the RB61 would be too small for my room, but the RF62 is a bit different. Really you'll have to listen to both to make a real decision. You may fid the differences are not worth the higher price tag.


----------



## Rex

MatrixDweller said:


> There are a few differences other than the obvious styling.
> 
> - The Synergy series uses aluminum dome tweeters where as the Reference series uses titanium diaphragm compression drivers. Titanium being considered better by some.
> - Synergy uses injection modeled graphite (IMG) polymer woofers where as the RF line uses Klipsch's patented Cerametallic technology. I think the Cerametallic is stiffer yet still fairly light weight.
> - Synergy is slightly less efficient, but not by much.
> - If you like the look of wood grain you won't find it in the synergy line.
> - The synergy line's floor standers are all front ported where as the RF line is rear ported.
> - The synergy bookshelves are rear ported and the RF bookshelves are front ported on the 61 and 81.
> - The RF line digs a little deeper in the bass department but not by much.
> - Personal listening experience, the RF line sounds a little crisper and more refined, although both do sound very good.


With these criteria, it would be hard not to select the RF series.


----------



## rcarlton

The Reference series speakers are made in Hope, Arkansas. Synergy are made in China.

I can't comment on Reference series speakers since I have never had the opportunity to audition them. Course once you hear the Heritage series there is no going back.


----------



## Rex

rcarlton said:


> The Reference series speakers are made in Hope, Arkansas. Synergy are made in China.
> 
> I can't comment on Reference series speakers since I have never had the opportunity to audition them. Course once you hear the Heritage series there is no going back.



You've got to have hope!

Have you posted any photos of your downstairs system?


----------



## Rex

I suppose all of you know about the Klipsch Museum? Sorry if I'm posting something that is common knowledge, but Paul Klipsch Museum


----------



## thxgoon

Neat museum! I'll have to remember that if I'm ever down that way.

The RF line also has higher sensitivity if I'm not mistaking. The RF bookshelves are among my favorite speakers for jamming music. They really sound big IMO.


----------



## Sonnie

At this moment I'm considering the RF62 fronts, RC62 center and RS52 surrounds.


----------



## MatrixDweller

That system will seriously rock. Klipsch mates really well with Denon and your 2807 is a top notch receiver. You won't be disappointed.


----------

